# my wedding cake project...



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks great! Very smooth.


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Chad.


----------



## green lady (Apr 14, 2007)

That is simply lovely, a work of art! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, GreenLady. Most of my classmate colored their wedding cake, but I loved it in white and like to keep it simple look.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Gorgeous cake bonbini! I love your roses, and your brush embroidery looks just lovely! It really is a perfect wedding cake! Well done!!


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

very nice,,,

if you end up in northen califorina, let me know im going to need a nice looking cake in a few years


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Joyfull and Damack.


----------



## chefpascual (May 18, 2007)

*Beautiful Cake!*


----------

